# Antique machine show, Brookville IN Sept. 23-26, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Date: Sep 23-26 
Location: Indiana
Franklin County Antique Machinery Show - Brookville. Indiana Massey Collectors, Tom Tague, 3065 N 700 W, Arlington, IN 46104, 765-663-2309 .


----------

